# Anyone attending LIAISON COLLEGE or GEORGE BROWN CHEF SCHOOL???



## nickwittmann (Jan 11, 2011)

If anyone are attending/have attended LIAISON COLLEGE or GEORGE BROWN CHEF SCHOOL, please let me know how it is like?

Are the instructors helpful at all? Please tell me some of your experiences!! I would very appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Greetings!

I did a quick search of ChefTalk and found a pretty good thread at: http://www.cheftalk.com/forum/thread/11904/george-brown-college

Also, try using the search box at the top of the page... there are quite a few threads that may be of interest to you.


----------



## abhijit10 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi, I've enrolled for baking & pastry arts mgmt program at George Brown for sept 2011 intake.I know few  previous GBC chef school students,who have attended baking & cooking programs.As per their honest opinion these GBC culinary programs are great & worth doing.


----------



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

George Brown is highly regarded for their program and a good choice.  Liaison College is a franchised private school so tuition is higher than GBC and with LC you will need to do your homework on who is actually teaching the courses.  The instructors experience will be different with each franchise/location.


----------



## darkhorse (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a George Brown culinary student and so far have had no problems with the instructors in the culinary department.  I can not say the same for the administration though.


----------

